# TeamViewer auf Hutschienen PCs in 17,5mm Baubreite ?



## Onkel Dagobert (14 Juni 2019)

Ich habe gerade ganz schnuckelige Hutschienen PCs in 17,5mm Baubreite und mit 2x Ethernet gefunden.

HUTSCHIENEN PC

Leider habe ich noch kein Handbuch dazu gefunden. 
Jetzt brennt mir die Frage unter den Nägeln, ob auf diesen Geräten der TeamViewer installiert werden kann? Hat jemand schon mal mit diesen Geräten zu tun gehabt? Kennt jemand die Preise?


----------



## piksieben (14 Juni 2019)

Moin,

interessant. Kennst Du schon den Preis?


----------



## Blockmove (14 Juni 2019)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ganz schnuckelige Hutschienen PCs in 17,5mm Baubreite und mit 2x Ethernet gefunden.
> 
> HUTSCHIENEN PC
> 
> ...



Das Teil hat einen ARM MX35-Prozessor.
Üblicherweise läuft da ein Linux ohne grafische Oberfläche.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

